
Mac Pro 2019 Teardown - dbalan
https://ifixit.com/Teardown/Mac+Pro+2019+Teardown/128922
======
jagger27
So much to appreciate here. A few things that really stand out for me:

\- RAM on one side of the mainboard, CPU and PCIe on the other. All
upgradable. (never seen that on a desktop motherboard)

\- The CPU appears to have standard heatsink mounting holes. Maybe you could
put AIO water cooling in it if you wanted to?)

\- PCIe power ports on the mainboard, even though they're not used by the MPX
modules. Looks like 4x 8-pin and 1x 6-pin.

\- unused SATA ports

\- unused internal USB-A port (anyone know if it's USB3?)

\- front fans use non-standard spring contact connector, so if they fail
you're stuck getting that monster module from Apple, though that's probably
not very likely.

